# Where will I live?



## Terry2124 (13 Dec 2012)

I'm a bit confused. Maybe I have this wrong but from my understanding the following will be my living arrangements. 


Feb 4th - BMQ to May 10th

PAT

NETP - Victoria 

PAT

BOQ

Where will I live during PAT? 
When will I know which base I will be assigned to?
Can I live with my fiancé off base?
How long is PAT?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (13 Dec 2012)

Normally (lately anyway), for sailors, PAT periods are not too long. As the acronym is Personnel Awaiting Training, you will be now suitably employed (ie: NOT painting rocks) hopefully in trade related activities but if not atleast in a naval environment. Your first PAT will likely be in Victoria as that is where Mar Eng QL3 is done. I do not know what the 'gap' is between your arrival following BMQ to NETP (there are constantly courses running for NETP) but it should not be long. NETP to QL3, again, maybe someone from CFFSE MSE Div on here could fill in that blank as I do not know.
BOQ?
As for living arrangements, you may want to wait to find out exactly where and for how long you may be there. Also, following QL3, you will find yourself posted to a ship in either Halifax or Esquimalt. You 'should' find this out shortly after NETP start or QL3. You 'may' be asked your preferance but understand that your posting will be to where you are needed.
Again, best of luck and as I said earlier, concentrate on getting through the first hurdle of BMQ.

Pat


----------



## Hitman (18 Dec 2012)

Most often, you'll have to live on base for PAT and any course. I know of a few guys who unofficially live off base. It'll be up to your CO but as long as you lived with your fiancée in Victoria before going to basic, there's probably no problem.

The wait times for QL3s differ for every trade and when courses are coming up, how many ppl are waiting for them etc. I'm recently posted to CFFS (CF Fleet School) and I'm waiting 5 months for my course to start. Again, it's all MOC specific but the next course available is already filled for me. And, depending on your trade, you may need security clearance before you can go on course. If this takes time, you won't be on course. I asked to go on other courses like NETP or language school but was told I couldn't for one reason or another. Also, you will rarely be posted to ship on PAT because you probably won`t have NETP, which is required. Depending on your trade, you can be posted to either coast for training. I know weapons tech is def east coast, nes, navcomm, nci, e tech etc are all west coast. If you go to Esquimalt, you'll live in Nellies Block with the others on or waiting for course. After your 3s, you can request to go to one coast or another, but they'll put you where they put you. Preference to coasts will go to those with families there. ie: you have a wife, kids and mortgage in Halifax, there`s a good chance you'll go back.

Like the other poster, BMQ is your first hurdle and trust me, you won't have time to worry about your next posting. Everything that happens in St. Jean is a game and the sooner you start playing it the easier it'll be. The indoctrination period will be the worst, but look forward to the small achievements like getting a new week number every friday and your first weekend off. Then look to Farnham and graduation.  There's a lot of yelling, some days you'll never do anything fast, clean or good enough regardless of how hard you try. Do your best and realize that sometimes the staff just mess with you. Make sure you're fit before going in and be careful not to get injured.  No matter how bad the day is, no one's going to remember tomorrow.


----------

